# Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform



## greece68 (6. November 2012)

*Jungs,

wir stellen gerade Überlegungen bzgl. Bootskauf an.
Es gibt ja durchaus interessante Aluboote in der Preisklasse zw. ca.  €3.000,- und €4.000,-, die allerdings nicht über einen brauchbaren  Innenausbau verfügen (Größe des Bootes 4,40-5m x 1,90-2m). 
Da wir eher über bescheidene handwerkliche Begabungen verfügen, wollen  wir prüfen lassen, was so ein Ausbau mit Castingplattform ungefähr  kosten würde und, was eigentlich noch wichtiger ist, wer kann so etwas  bzw. bei wem kann man so etwas bauen und montieren lassen (Stahlbauer?)?

Habt Ihr evtl. Erfahrungswerte dazu oder Empfehlungen diesbezüglich.  Auch, was z.B. das Material angeht (Konstruktion aus Alu?) und Infos zu  besonders dabei zu berücksichtigenden Dingen?

Many thanks




*


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Bei den handelsüblichen Alubbooten der von dir angesprochenen Größe wird das Hauptproblem sein, das Boot mit einer solchen Konstruktion nicht umzukippen. Es sei denn, ich habe deine Pläne mißverstanden...
Petri


----------



## greece68 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Etwas derartiges, sollte verständlicher sein.


----------



## simmi321 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Schau ma auf Minden´s Homepage www.jigfanatics.de da findest du gute Bootsumbauberichte.


----------



## ein Angler (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Hi
Ich musste mein GFK Boot reparieren (Osmose)
Nach dem ich es fertig hatte mussten wir feststellen das ein Gebrauchtes billiger gekommen wäre, obwohl ich alles selber gemacht habe, ich will damit sagen das dies eine Einzelanfertigung wäre und das heißt Hammerteuer.
Aluboote da kann oder muss man alles schweißen, es gibt da genügend Leichtmetallbau Betriebe wenn nicht sogar Bootsbauer.
GFK Boote da geht alles mit Matten zu laminieren das kann man wirklich selber lernen. Müsst ihr denn viel Trailern oder steht es im Hafen. Das oft trailern ist beim GFK Boot nicht so günstig wegen dem Motor der dann immer umhergrackelt und am Boot zerrt. Oder man schraubt ihn ab. Ich glaube ich würde mir die Zeit nehmen und im Gebrauchtkauf was suchen wo ich mir vorstelle das es das Boot ist.
Andreas


----------



## greece68 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich musste mein GFK Boot reparieren (Osmose)
> Nach dem ich es fertig hatte mussten wir feststellen das ein Gebrauchtes billiger gekommen wäre, obwohl ich alles selber gemacht habe, ich will damit sagen das dies eine Einzelanfertigung wäre und das heißt Hammerteuer.
> Aluboote da kann oder muss man alles schweißen, es gibt da genügend Leichtmetallbau Betriebe wenn nicht sogar Bootsbauer.
> ...



Servus, das Boot wird alle Voraussicht nach einen Liegeplatz haben und ehe selten an anderen Gewässer eingesetzt. Das Osmose-Problem hält uns von einem GFK ab, Alu erscheint uns einfach robuster...wir möchten einfach was stabiles, auch eher verschweißt, als genietet.


----------



## angel-daddy (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Geschweißte Boote in der Größe, wie du es haben möchtest, wirst du für den Preis nicht bekommen. Die sind etwas teurer.

VG Martin


----------



## simmi321 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Das Linder Sportsman 400 bekommst du schon für den Preis das ist nur nicht ganz so groß für das 445 musste paar Euro mehr berappen. Ich selbst habe ein Quicksilver 450SF und denke es müsste nicht ganz so groß sein, zumindest für mich.


----------



## 0din (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Die Smartliner Modelle 150 und 170 sind auch aus alu und geschweißt.
Preislich sind die auch ok wegen Umbau muß man halt fragen was sowas kostet.Ich überlege mir auch solch ein Boot zu kaufen will mir aber erst noch andere Modelle anschauen.
gruß Kai


----------



## simmi321 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Hi, ich hab mir mal die smartliner Boote angeschaut und war positiv überrascht. Im Boote-Forum liest man auch gutes über die Boote beim Bootszentrum bekommt man die 2011er Modelle auch zum guten Preis:k


----------



## greece68 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Das Smartliner haben wir auch im Auge. @Simmi321: kannst Du Deinen positiven Eindruck etwas genauer beschreiben? Wir fragen gerade auch an, ob ein Innenausbau alla Bass Boat möglich ist bzw. was er ca. kosten würde.


----------



## simmi321 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Also von den maßen her schön breit, scheint auch stabil gebaut zu sein mit ner menge verstärkungen bzw streben die maximale motorisierung dürfte auch ausreichend sein. Das einzige manko ist das hohe eigengewicht im vergleich zu anderen Alubooten, aber denke das dies durch die hohe Materialstärke bedingt ist was natürlich zur stabilität wiederum beiträgt. Bei Bootszentrum kann man sich auch Vieos von den Booten auf dem Wasser ansehen.


----------



## heu20 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Servus

Wie schon geschrieben (wo anders ;-) ): schau Dir die Terhis an. Die haben auch nen neues Modell im Progamm. Alu ist nett, aber laut und muss ausgebaut werden. Fass mal im Sommer nen Aluboot ohne Teppich an!! GFK will gepflegt werden. Jede kleine Macke musst du ausbessern, sonst gammelt es schnell. Terhi ist ABS und super robust. Da kannste ganz beruhigt mal auflaufen oder an der Rampe aufrutschen. Zumal die Terhis als Verdränger deutlich weniger Energie für die gleiche Geschwindigkeit brauchen wie ein Bassboat oder ähnliche Halbgleiter. Die sind nicht für unsere Elektroantriebe gedacht, wenn es um Strecke machen geht. Die wollen da eher was mit 40PS aufwärts. Hast also deutlich günstigere Motoren, deutlich leichtere (und vor allem weniger) Batterien und kannst auch gescheit rudern! Denn schleppen mit E-Motor ist nicht so effektiv wie wenn man rudert. Nur bei den Meisten siegt halt die Faulheit. Als Kröhnung auch noch mit iPilot durch den See gurken und nichts machen ;-)

TL Jan


----------



## greece68 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*



heu20 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben (wo anders ;-) ): schau Dir die Terhis an. Die haben auch nen neues Modell im Progamm. Alu ist nett, aber laut und muss ausgebaut werden. Fass mal im Sommer nen Aluboot ohne Teppich an!! GFK will gepflegt werden. Jede kleine Macke musst du ausbessern, sonst gammelt es schnell. Terhi ist ABS und super robust. Da kannste ganz beruhigt mal auflaufen oder an der Rampe aufrutschen. Zumal die Terhis als Verdränger deutlich weniger Energie für die gleiche Geschwindigkeit brauchen wie ein Bassboat oder ähnliche Halbgleiter. Die sind nicht für unsere Elektroantriebe gedacht, wenn es um Strecke machen geht. Die wollen da eher was mit 40PS aufwärts. Hast also deutlich günstigere Motoren, deutlich leichtere (und vor allem weniger) Batterien und kannst auch gescheit rudern! Denn schleppen mit E-Motor ist nicht so effektiv wie wenn man rudert. Nur bei den Meisten siegt halt die Faulheit. Als Kröhnung auch noch mit iPilot durch den See gurken und nichts machen ;-)
> 
> TL Jan



 Call you next!


----------



## minden (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Die Smartliner hatten wir uns auch angesehen und uns dann def. für was anderes entschieden. Der Preis kommt halt irgendwo her....


----------



## greece68 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*



minden schrieb:


> Die Smartliner hatten wir uns auch angesehen und uns dann def. für was anderes entschieden. Der Preis kommt halt irgendwo her....



I know  Ob geschweißt oder genietet ist nun doch auch ein nicht ganz unwesentlicher Punkt. Wobei es wohl auch darauf ankommt, ob ein Boot evtl. permanent gewässert ist oder geslippt wird und wo es eingesetzt wird.


----------



## dennisG (13. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Moin Moin zusammen! Habe mir dieses Jahr, nach 4 GfK Booten, endlich ein Aluboot gegönnt und es zum vertikalangeln ausgebaut...ich kann euch wärmsten die Boote von Smith-watersport.nl ans Herz legen! Habe das 425 liegt Super im Wasser ist vom Preis unschlagbar und ist im nu umgebaut!!! Ach und da ich bereits einen 50er Honda hatte und es echt wenig aluboote in der Preisklasse (4000€) gibt die damit bewegtvwerden dürfen hat mich das Boot doppelt überzeugt...es geht ab wie eine Rakete deshalb nutze ich es auch zum wakeboarden!


----------



## dennisG (13. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Habt ihr euch die smartliner mal in natura angeguckt? Das Blech ist Super dünn und wabbelig....die Boote von Smit sind stabil und geschweißt!!!!


----------



## thomsen3 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Habe für nächstes Jahr auch an ein smartliner 170 im Auge.
wollte es auch ausbauen mit marineteppich überzogenen steckelementen aus wieder aus siebdruckplatte, so dass man die ganze Konstruktion möglichst schnell und spurlos aus dem Boot wieder raus bekommt. Würde die Konstruktion vorher aus Pappe vorbauen und die steckteile als Schablonen zum sauberen aussägen benutzen.
Was sagen denn die Profis zudem Plan?


----------



## greece68 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*



dennisG schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen! Habe mir dieses Jahr, nach 4 GfK Booten, endlich ein Aluboot gegönnt und es zum vertikalangeln ausgebaut...ich kann euch wärmsten die Boote von Smith-watersport.nl ans Herz legen! Habe das 425 liegt Super im Wasser ist vom Preis unschlagbar und ist im nu umgebaut!!! Ach und da ich bereits einen 50er Honda hatte und es echt wenig aluboote in der Preisklasse (4000€) gibt die damit bewegtvwerden dürfen hat mich das Boot doppelt überzeugt...es geht ab wie eine Rakete deshalb nutze ich es auch zum wakeboarden!



Da musste jetzt aber mal unbedingt Fotos reinstellen...das sieht ja wie ne kleine Yacht aus  |bigeyes


----------



## dennisG (14. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Hab 2 Bilder von dem Schmuckstück im Album! Bin mit dem Boot nach fast einer Saison total zufrieden ein Manko hat es jedoch man kann den e-border nicht am Heck montieren. Also man kann es ohne Probleme jedoch ist es unmöglich so den Kurs zu halten! Nach der Saison wird der Ausbau (Rutenfach und Halter sowie Drehzahlmesser und und und) fortgesetzt!!!


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

theoretisch braucht ihr doch nur jemand, der euch die rahmenkonstruktion schweißt, oder? das kann euch jeder machen, der schweißen kann, wenn ihr ihm sagt was ihr haben wollt. 
ein bootsbauer ist natürlich von vorteil, der hat gleich noch die richtigen ideen und vielleicht tipps dazu.

wenn ihr es euch zutraut die verkleidung und klappen, etc. selbst anzubringen (und evtl. noch teppich zu verlegen) wird die ganze sache auch  noch n ticken günstiger!

und kuckt euch wirklich mal die seite der jigfanatics an, die haben echt geile detaillierte bootsumbauberichte!!!


----------



## thomsen3 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*



dennisG schrieb:


> Hab 2 Bilder von dem Schmuckstück im Album! Bin mit dem Boot nach fast einer Saison total zufrieden ein Manko hat es jedoch man kann den e-border nicht am Heck montieren. Also man kann es ohne Probleme jedoch ist es unmöglich so den Kurs zu halten! Nach der Saison wird der Ausbau (Rutenfach und Halter sowie Drehzahlmesser und und und) fortgesetzt!!!



Echt schön dein Boot
Wäre mir allerdings ne Nr zu klein,


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (15. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Finde das Thema auch interessant, weil ich mir doch ein Boot zulegen will für den Rhein.
Bei GFK sagt man ja halbes Jahr im Wasser liegen lassen und halbes Jahr draußen, ist das bei den Booten vonTerhi genau so?


----------



## greece68 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*



dennisG schrieb:


> Hab 2 Bilder von dem Schmuckstück im Album! Bin mit dem Boot nach fast einer Saison total zufrieden ein Manko hat es jedoch man kann den e-border nicht am Heck montieren. Also man kann es ohne Probleme jedoch ist es unmöglich so den Kurs zu halten! Nach der Saison wird der Ausbau (Rutenfach und Halter sowie Drehzahlmesser und und und) fortgesetzt!!!



Schaut nicht schlecht aus, wie stabil ist es denn? Die Rumpfform lässt ja eher darauf schließen, dass es für schnelle Fahrt gemacht ist?
Man müsste mal nachfragen, ob die den Steuerstand weglassen könnten und ne Bugplatte für einen (Bug)Motor anschweißen würden?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Tench 01 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Moin nicht zu vergessen Smartliner kommen aus Fernost(China)aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.Für 4-5000 Euro bekomme ich schon ein fertiges Boot Bassboat mit Castingplattform(komplett geschweisst) da brauch ich nix mehr umbauen.Hier mal schauen www.nippon-tackel.com/ dort unter Boote vielleicht hilft es euch bei der Entscheidung.Bin auch in der Planung und wenn wird es eines von nippon Made in Japan.:m


----------



## dennisG (27. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

@ thomsen: Ja du hast recht 4,2m sind nicht die Welt und da unsere vorherigen Boote grösser waren wollten wir uns diesen Boot auch ne Nummer grösser kaufen! Aber 3000€ Aufpreis für 50cm lange und 30cm in der Breite haben uns schnell davon abgehalten....und ich muss sagen für die Weser reicht es total aus....

@ greece: ja es ist ein sehr schneller Gleiter jedoch ohne (wie ich finde) großen stabilitäts Verlust! Wir können uns mit 2 Personen an die gleiche Bordwand stellen ohne, dass das Gefühl aufkommt das es gleich zur Eskimorolle ansetzt....


----------



## Der Hille (29. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Hier mal mein Umbau. Hab ich selbst gemacht. Hat mit 2 Pers. 45 Std gedauert.


----------



## stollzock3 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Geil geworden - sieht rasant aus!!!

Hut ab.

Nic


----------



## dennisG (30. November 2012)

*AW: Ausbau Alu-Boot mit Castingplattform*

Da habt ihr euch ja richtig selbstverwirklichung!
Respekt ! Und das in 90 Stunden...


----------

